# Drop handlebars 1 inch diameter at clamp/headset please?



## Steve T (25 Sep 2018)

I've got some handlebars for the retro project but the width is too narrow for my liking (36cm).

Has anyone got a pair of wider bars but with the narrower 25.4 1 inch variety not current 'oversized' diameter please?

All the best.


----------



## southcoast (25 Sep 2018)

Last time I looked Planetx had a good selection of Nitto 25.4 drop bars.


----------



## smokeysmoo (25 Sep 2018)

@biggs682


----------



## gareth01244 (25 Sep 2018)

I think i have some in the garage, will take a look after work tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2018)

@smokeysmoo thanks

@Steve T black or silver ?


----------



## Steve T (26 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> @smokeysmoo thanks
> 
> @Steve T black or silver ?


Black preferably Martin please?


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2018)

Steve T said:


> Black preferably Martin please?


ok will have a look and let you know later if i remember


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2018)

Steve T said:


> Black preferably Martin please?



Got a private of 25.6 od that are 44cm side to side ?


----------



## Steve T (26 Sep 2018)

Sounds good to me, are the narrower ones I've got any use to you? PM me to discuss collection price etc?


----------



## gareth01244 (26 Sep 2018)

Mine are silver im afraid.


----------



## Steve T (27 Sep 2018)

gareth01244 said:


> Mine are silver im afraid.


Thanks for looking Gareth.


----------



## Steve T (27 Sep 2018)

Thanks for the bars Martin - I'll drop off my ones in the next few days - can you remind me of your house number mate?


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2018)

Steve T said:


> Thanks for the bars Martin - I'll drop off my ones in the next few days - can you remind me of your house number mate?



Have pm'd you


----------

